# i got drunk



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

It was my friends 21st birthday so we went clubbing. Once the drinks started to kick in it was a piece of cake. I really enjoyed it actually, so much im afraid i should be careful not to do it too often. This is a triumph because this is the first time ive ever gotten drunk even though ive wanted to get drunk for years. This has nothing to do with encouraging or discouraging drinking, just has to do with setting out to do what you want to do and thats what makes me feel good.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Yup, drinking is a blast most of the time.


----------



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

I really enjoy drinking socially...
it makes me feel good, I can talk to everyone, meet new people, and I wake up the next day refreshed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kev,

I am glad you had a good time with friends. I have been out drinking recently, but my goal wasn't to get drunk. I ended up being able to handle more alcohol than I eve thought I could, including several Jell-O vodka shots. It's all in the rate you take it in.

Man, there are times I wish I were 21 again!  Aw well.....


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

enter said:


> I spent all my @#%$ $$ and still didnt get drunk. Three of'em on empty stomach and still had the sharpness of a mountain eagle.


Four was the magic number for me. I had three just like you and felt absolutely nothing. Then i had a fourth and all of a sudden i couldnt walk straight. Yeah, its expensive, but you will start to feel the effects eventually.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kev, Enter,

Hey guys, just make sure you don't make this a frequent event! :yes


----------



## Thief13x (May 4, 2005)

In the past, alchohol did little to help. I could be drunk but still feel like I sounded stupid and have social anxiety, I don't know how. I had 10 that night, couldn't walk straight either....


----------



## HiMyNameIs (Oct 27, 2004)

i hate alcohol i can't stand it. when i first tried it, it wasn't what i expected, i can't believe people can drink that ****! What's fun about drinkin? wakin up the next day and being "refreshed" please! wtf r u smokin! u wake up with a hang over! that ain't fun! :fall


----------



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

HiMyNameIs said:


> i hate alcohol i can't stand it. when i first tried it, it wasn't what i expected, i can't believe people can drink that @#%$! What's fun about drinkin? wakin up the next day and being "refreshed" please! wtf r u smokin! u wake up with a hang over! that ain't fun! :fall


Drink three big glasses of water before you go to bed and no hang over. Apparently the altered reality makes it fun and apparently its pretty popular.


----------



## in_my_prison (Mar 14, 2005)

I drank for the first time too recently. It didnt affect me as much as i had hoped. I still had all my fears, but they had less control of me. Maybe i didnt drink enough, but i didnt have a hangover.


----------



## babycat (Sep 8, 2005)

Another thing that prevents hangovers - not to promote drinking often or anything! ( but i have had fun havin a few drinks with people occasionally when i was able to get myself out to small parties , it did help me loosen up too so I know, be careful )

- eating an apple or two before you drink. I read it in a nutritional book and tried it , its worked every time ive done it! No hangover!


----------



## JMOCANADA (Sep 17, 2005)

Thief13x said:


> In the past, alchohol did little to help. I could be drunk but still feel like I sounded stupid and have social anxiety, I don't know how. I had 10 that night, couldn't walk straight either....


This is what's been happening to me lately when I drink. I used to be able to escape for a night from the SA but the last couple of times I've been drinking I've still be way self-concious (ie. I don't have anything useful to add to the conversation, I can't dance and feel like an idiot when I try, etc.) to let go. I still knew exactly what was going on around me, I didn't get the dulling effect that I had expereinced in the past.


----------

